# Adobe patcht elf Lücken im Shockwave Player



## Newsfeed (29 Oktober 2010)

Alle Lücken ermöglichen das Einschleusen und Starten von Code. Für eine davon kursiert auch bereits ein Exploit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

